# "Hacker" klauen unveröffentlichte Songs von prominenten Musikern [Updates]



## Newsfeed (1 Dezember 2010)

Die Duisburger Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen zwei junge Männer aus Nordrhein-Westfalen, die unveröffentlichte Musik von Künstlern wie Justin Timberlake oder Lady Gaga gestohlen und verbreitet haben sollen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

